
Santa Monica bans all single-use plastics in the food and beverage industry - ryan_j_naughton
http://www.laist.com/2018/08/15/say_goodbye_to_straws_and_other_single-use_plastics_in_santa_monica.php
======
retSava
Good! I've more and more come to the opinion that the only real way to push
against bad behavior on a large scale, is through laws and regulation.

For example, it's disappointing to see the latest line of ICE cars (well,
Volvo 2018) still be at the same level (L/km) as my previous, almost 20 years
old car (Volvo 2001). Sure, the motor power might be increased while not
increasing consumption, but that's the wrong way to spend the gains IMO.

------
CitizenTekk
This comes with some pro's and cons. Some of "plastics" that is used for food
and beverage is very helpful for some people with disabilities and sickness.

Why not make a bill out of it instead of banning those completely?

